# suggest some good books



## Ajay (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi, 
i am new to reformed theology, 

suggest some good and easy readable books on the topics like Predestination, effectual calling and also

Total Depravity
Unconditional Election
Limited Atonement 
Irresistible Grace 
Perseverance of the Saints


----------



## johnny (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Ajay,,,

Have you read Calvin's Institutes (Battles Version)

Below is the amazon link but I'm sure someone on here may be able to recommend more options to get this excellent resource. 

http://www.amazon.com/Calvin-Institutes-Vol-Set-Christian/dp/0664239110


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2014)

R.C. Sprouls "What is Reformed Theology" is a good place to start.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 11, 2014)

Thomas Watson's A Body of Divinity is excellent and will help you to see good reformed theology in the context of holy, Godward living. 

For a more focused study, Loraine Boettner's The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination was very helpful for me. 

Most importantly, read Scripture voraciously, asking in every passage "What does this say about the nature and character of God?" The importance of this cannot be overstated. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Jonny. (Dec 11, 2014)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> R.C. Sprouls "What is Reformed Theology" is a good place to start.



I agree. Since you're looking for easily readable books I think this is a good choice. It's short and provides a very good overview.


----------



## Abeard (Dec 11, 2014)

The Westminster confession and larger catechism are always helpful.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 11, 2014)

Here are some good ones:

For Calvinism: Michael S. Horton: 9780310324652: Amazon.com: Books

http://www.amazon.com/Election-Free...316258&sr=8-1&keywords=election+and+free+will

http://www.amazon.com/Saved-Grace-A...d_sim_b_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1KXTHRZZTWVMATM1AW9R


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2014)

Sovereignty of God by A. W. Pink

Edit: If you buy it and want what Pink wrote, do not get the Banner of Truth version.


----------



## KeithW (Dec 11, 2014)

Jake said:


> Sovereignty of God by A. W. Pink


I will second that. There is a free electronic version *The Sovereignty Of God*. And the least expensive hardcopy version is by Watchmaker Publishing.

Another good book by Pink is *The Attributes Of God*. Some of the chapters directly relate to the reformed doctrines you are asking about. And the other chapters simply tell about God in ways we may have not thought about before.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 11, 2014)

Tweaking the TULIP | TGC
has some good material


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 11, 2014)

KeithW said:


> Jake said:
> 
> 
> > Sovereignty of God by A. W. Pink
> ...



FYI: [URL="http://www.chapellibrary.org]Chapel Library[/URL] will send you each of those Pink books in paperback at no charge.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 11, 2014)

Anything by Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones, but particularly Studies In The Sermon On The Mount. The 3 volume Great Doctrines Of the Bible, is now out in a one volume edition, or either of these are available on epub, or kindle/mobi. 

The Five Points Of Calvinism, defined, defended, and documented, by David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn, is a very good introduction complete with Scripture proofs. Juxtaposes the five points of Arminainism against the five points of Calvinism. Explains the 'contested' views and the Synod Of Dort. Good stuff. The current edition relies on the ESV for proofs, if you want KJV find a used 1st edition.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Dec 11, 2014)

GulfCoast Presbyterian said:


> R.C. Sprouls "What is Reformed Theology" is a good place to start.


I second this!



JimmyH said:


> Anything by Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones,


I also second this


----------



## Frosty (Dec 11, 2014)

Living for God’s Glory: An Introduction to Calvinism, by Joel Beeke
-Couldn't put it down. Simple but comprehensive in terms of explaining the historical backdrop to the Reformation era.

The Five Points Of Calvinism, Defined, Defended, and Documented, by David N. Steele, Curtis C. Thomas, S. Lance Quinn
-Scriptural proofs and explanations.

Combine these two and you're set!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Dec 11, 2014)

Beeke's Living for God's Glory is superb. I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

Come to think if it, I have yet to read something from him which hasn't done my soul some good.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 12, 2014)

The Bible in one hand and the 1647 Westminster Confession in the other. 

Not to toot my own horn, but I'd suggest that if you are looking to understand Reformed Theology, my book on Covenant Theology Made Easy would be of help, as would the workbook I did on Reformed Theology. I think the workbook could be a great help if you are just starting out.

Then Boettner's work "The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination" (looks like by your post you are really looking for info on the Doctrines of Grace, not Reformed Theology - they are different "things").

There are a couple of other good books on grace too that were mentioned above.

The Doctrines of Grace refer to TULIP. Reformed Theology deals with the whole of Calvin's _Institutes_.
See this video explaining the difference, and what it means to be Reformed. 
[video=vimeo;72239306]https://vimeo.com/72239306[/video]


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Dec 13, 2014)

AJAY said:


> Hi,
> i am new to reformed theology,
> 
> suggest some good and easy readable books on the topics like Predestination, effectual calling and also
> ...



A copy of the Westminster Larger Catechism will give question and answer explaining the whole of God's word from a Reformed perspective. It can be viewed (with its scripture proofs) online entirely. 

You may disagree with some portions of it, but that's no reason not to read it! It can be challenging towards spiritual growth.


----------

